
Alert to San Francisco Retailers:Employee Bill of Rights Takes Effect Jul 3 2015 - protomyth
http://www.mondaq.com/article.asp?articleid=396618&email_access=on
======
paulhauggis
"offer, in writing, current part-time employees any additional hours of work
before hiring new employees or using subcontractors or a temporary services or
staffing agency."

Why should a company need to do this? Employees are not forced, by law, to do
things like notify a company that they will be leaving to a new job. If I'm to
believe all of the talk that the president has told us about how the workers
built all of the companies, they certainly aren't taking more responsibility.

"before a new employee begins work, provide him or her with a “good faith
estimate,” in writing, of the number of shifts he or she can expect to work
per month, as well as the days and hours of those shifts."

This doesn't work for some businesses and will result in companies hiring less
people.

"provide advance notice to an employee of any change to his or her work
schedule, and if the employer changes or cancels an employee’s previously
scheduled shift, provide the employee with a specified amount of
“predictability pay” of up to four hours of pay at the employee’s regular rate
of pay (the amount of pay changes depending on the notice provided)."

What?! So if an employer needs to change a schedule (which happens because of
many reasons), they need to pay a penalty to the employee? So if an employee
is sick and as a result, the employer needs to change schedules, should they
be docked more pay?

If you ever wonder why business are leaving or there are no jobs to be had,
look no further.

